# How many "Twin Towers" are there in the world?



## Chad

Only I know are The Petronas and the WTC.

Must be more out there.


----------



## Nemo01

Twin Towers in Dubai










Twin Towers in Sarajevo


----------



## DamienK

Puerta de Europa in Madrid










Time Warner Center in New York










Parque Central Torre East and West in Caracas










Arco Plaza in Los Angeles










Berjaya Times Square in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Chad

Here I just found some more

Prime Ministry Towers, Ankara











TAT Twin Towers, Istanbul











Barbaros Plaza 1 and 2, Istanbul











Société Générale Twin Towers, Paris La Défense


----------



## kebabmonster

Wembley Stadium (formerly the Empire Stadium), London, England, had twin towers prior to redevelopment. Now it's got a big f***-off arch. 

It was every football/Rugby League fans dream to watch their team play in a final under the twin towers. The town of Widnes, Lancashire, England offered to take Wembley's twin towers to make them the main feature of a planned Rugby League museum on the banks of the River Mersey, alas to no avail.


----------



## kebabmonster

The Deutsche Bank in Frankfurt/Main, Germany has two tall twin towers too.


----------



## Nate

I know of 2 others... one set is in my city of Regina:









and there are twin towers in Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine:


----------



## Chad

Daewoo Trump World twins - Seoul 











Plaza Bapindo Tower and Citibank Tower - Jakarta 











Landmark Office Complex - Jakarta 











Koryo Hotel - Pyongyang


----------



## Macca-GC

We have the Atlantis East and West towers here on the Gold Coast. Nothing special.

37st, 110m









Darling Park(Sydney) 30st, 126m










City Tower and Melbourne Tower apartments are twins. 37st, 122m. 

Sorry, can't find a pic with both, but they both look like this:


----------



## carfentanyl

Built in 1975 in Rotterdam, the 93 m. high Europoint towers. No twin, but triplette towers:








.

There are more twin and over towers in Rotterdam, but they're all residential towers 106 meters high or lower.


----------



## System_Halted

Turkey is a paradise of Twin Towers and Triplets. I can not understand their addiction.

İş Bank (İs Bank) Triplets, Istanbul (181m, 118m, 118m)









Sabancı Twins, Istanbul (158m,140m)









Metrocity Residental Towers, Istanbul (143m, 143m)









Tekstilkent Istanbul, (178m each)









Akmerkez Tower 1,2 (65m,76m) / and at the back their brother Akmerkez 3 (100m) Istanbul









Dikmen Valley Towers - Ankara
the ones at the middle, they also have a twin at back makin four. (140 m each)


















And also in Istanbul there are more smaller twins, even I do not know the name of them.


----------



## shivtim

Theres also the Nile City North and South Towers in Cairo, Egypt:


----------



## DUBAI

Dubai, 
well emirates towers are sort of non-identical twins...
















and how about this for a set of twins on dubai marina...









a pair of up and coming twins at the marina...


----------



## MattSal

*The Concourse Towers, Sandy Springs, GA*









*Twin Towers, Peoria, IL*


----------



## redstone

Numerous in Singapore, 5 pairs in Novena:










New Phoenix Park, Novena, Singapore









Newton GEMS, Novena









Amaryllis Ville, Novena









Novena Square, Novena









Infinium, Novena

Outside of Novena:








De Royale









Twin Regency

















Draycott Eight. And yes, that's a bungalow in there, inegrated with the project. The bottom pic is a recent one.









Meritus Mandarin and Ngee Ann City. Left and right respectively.









The Gateway









SLF and MCYS Towers on the left









The Cosmopolitan, twin towers on stilts now u/c... 









Rivergate


Those are not the only ones. Those are the more stunning twins.


----------



## Amazing

We have several in Brussels. These must be the most beautiful:










Though they are not exactely identical, I would still refer to them as "twins".


----------



## serendib

*Colombo -*

Colombo Twin Towers - Colombo 1 -


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Chad

There are not many twins in Bangkok but here's one I know.

Merrill Lynch Towers, Bangkok


----------



## hngcm

Harbor Club in San Diego: 424 ft


----------



## NYC2ORDGuy

My home, Betrand Goldberg's Marina City, in Chicago!










(This is a photo taken by my friend InTheLoop).


----------



## Chad

*Merrill Lynch Towers, Bangkok*


----------



## dubaiflo

DUBAI

the ones posted before...






































more



Fairways club side approved














The crescent approved












Al Fattan marine towers. almost completed:















Shanri La hotel completed













some similar ones, to be completed soon:
the residences at Burj Dubai.













mankhool Towers completed












Dubai Pearl will have Twins UC














JBR will have a lot of veery similar if not same towers.
(to be completed soon)












Executive towers at business bay look all the same
12 towers UC here












BurjViews at Burj Dubai approved/UC















Armada Towers UC











Saba Twins UC














Seef Towers UC










Green Lakes UC












Al Shaiba Towers UC











Wind Towers UC












Bavaria Executives to be completed soon 
two sets of these










they got a new design 





Emirates Financial Towers approved/ UC












Park Towers DIFC approved













Park Island approved will have two sets












The Jewels













and marina diamond 5&6 approved














a lot of Twins in Dubai...  
for more pictures search the UAE forum please i am too lazy ... maybe i even forgot some...
there are hell of a lot under 20F twins...


:cheers:


----------



## ENDOPHINS

twins ??


----------



## dubaiflo

there is a 2nd one.


----------



## e888

Madrid's "Torres KIO"!


----------



## intresant

They are far too many twins, triplets and quadruplet buildings in Caracas, however I could only find pictures of these two:

The tallest, and second tallest buildings of South America Respectively

Torres Parque Central



















and some residential complex... 
Portico del Este










(bottom left corner)


----------



## sebvill

In Lima I know the Marriot Towers (one occupied by the hotel and the other by offices of different companies). Anyway the towers aren´t very big..30 floors each.


----------



## skyperu34

sebvill said:


> In Lima I know the Marriot Towers (one occupied by the hotel and the other by offices of different companies). Anyway the towers aren´t very big..30 floors each.



24 floors each indeed !!!


----------



## expat_marla

marina city always reminds me of the Jetsons. i can easily imagine a car flying into one of those parking spaces!



NYC2ORDGuy said:


> Marina City, in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a photo taken by my friend InTheLoop).


----------



## XiaoBai

The Grand Gateway Twins, Shanghai


----------



## Van der Rohe

Chad said:


> I never noticed ever in my life that those 2 towers in Warsaw are twin!!!


same architect, same height, same size, only the fasade is a bit different


----------



## arac

this is the WTC in Montevideo (photos from: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489687)


----------



## sdtj

Residencial del bosque, Mexico City.. Arq. Cesar Peli


----------



## skyscraper100

twin towers in Metro manila philippines

Pacific plaza towers, bonifacio global city

















Enterprise center towers, Makati city









RCBC plaza towers , Makati city


----------



## vfG

[email protected] said:


> In Paris-La Defense,
> Tours Adria (Technip) & Egee (Ernst&Young):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tours Chassagne & Alicante (Societe Generale)


:cheers:
They recently had a child ^^


----------



## ZZ-II

al kazim towers, dubai:


----------



## arac

Wow the Chrysler Building`s mutant clones!!! :bash:


----------



## Veseу

ZZ-II said:


> al kazim towers, dubai:
> 
> [picture]


Is nothing sacred in the world?! :lol:

Dubai is the city we would all crave if we were still 10 years old, it's like a giant playground! Not that it's immature or anything like that, just that's an enormous clean slate filling with the results of endless imagination and ideas.

+10 points for Dubai


----------



## Patrick

Bonifatius-Türme, Mainz, Germany









Highlight-Towers, Munich, Germany


----------



## sdtj

More from Mexico City.










Residencial Toledo



















Arcos Bosques


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Twin Towers in Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

G.A. Twin Towers


Ph Man said:


>



Saint Francis Towers


Shazzam said:


>





IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by domino cid


BSA Twin Towers









Wack Wack Twin Towers


----------



## SE9

Sandy Springs (Atlanta), Georgia:


----------



## whitefordj

calgary has waaayy to many of them. lots of triplets as well.


----------



## skyscraper100

Insular life towers, alabang, muntinlupa city, metro manila 
philippines


----------



## skyscraper100

double post


----------



## Albaniaaan

Twin towers Tirana Albania


----------



## Jakob

*Turkey:*


*Ankara:*

Dikmen Valley Towers: 140 m / 36 floors












Prime Ministry Towers: 140 m / 34 floors












*Istanbul:*

Tekstilkent Twin Towers: 168m / 44 floors












Sabanci Center: 158 m and 140 m/ 39 and 34 floors












TAT Twin Towers: 143 m / 34 floors












Metrocity Millenium Tower 2 and 3: 143 m / 35 floors












Kempinski Residences Astoria: 127 m / 28 fl












Is Bank Towers 2 and 3: 118 m / 36 fl












Kempinski Bellevue Residences: 28 fl











Barbaros Plaza 1 and 2: 24 floors / 90 meters












Akmerkez Tower 2 and 3: 76m / 21 floors


----------



## Beware

*Twin Towers Place*, 86m/30 floors, *in Peoria IL* (USA) 





































(photos courtesy of *Flickr*)​


----------



## oskarl

World Trade Center in Zaragoza (WTCZ)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364849



















By day









By night









Reflected









Inauguration


----------



## LASTKA

twin towers argentina

torre el faro











torre caballito nuevo u/c










rendering











torre capitalinas cordoba 

rendering











torres del yacht










rendering











torres dolfines guarani rosario










rendering











torres dosplaza

rendering











torres le parc pto madero (3)










rendering


----------



## LASTKA

torres mirabilia










rendering











torres mulieris










rendering











torres palermo view










rendering











torres renoir










rendering











torres river view


----------



## Cobucci

Ventura Corporate Towers - Rio de Janeiro *(2nd tower is under construction)*


----------



## oweeyman

THE PEAK - Jakarta - current tallest twin tower apartment in the world
219m-55f


----------



## oweeyman

Is this "twin"???

Taman Rasuna - Jakarta


----------



## oweeyman

Ritz Carlton Mega Kuningan - Jakarta
212m - 48fl (tallest in this picture...)


----------



## oweeyman

Sudirman Park Towers
140m - 46fl


----------



## EuroMaster

Rotterdam, Hoge Heren, 104 meters:










Amsterdam, Symfony, 105 meters:








[by Maxan]









(by Winbuks)

Den Haag, De Resident, 110 meters:


----------



## TowerJunkie

Charles Towers

Baltimore, MD, USA


----------



## TowerJunkie

oopsie


----------



## l'eau

LASTKA said:


> woww!!!! i dont know what to think about those towers if i like or not, but....in this rendering they looks wonderfull. under construction???


you must be kidding:nuts:they are totally awfuluke:


----------



## LASTKA

two more argentinian twin towers but in projects

the banderas towers











palcos del rowing


----------



## THT-United

Amcorp Trade Center, Petaling Jaya









Etiqa Twins, Kuala Lumpur









Jasmine Towers Condo, Petaling Jaya









The View Condo, Penang (has a bridge connecting the two towers, like the Petronas!)









Renaissance Hotel, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## #obert

*Parque Central Twin Towers, Caracas...*


----------



## sdtj

Tijuana BC Mexico >>>>>>


----------



## ggonza

There are LOTS of twin towers in Buenos Aires hno:


----------



## seattle92

The twin towers of Parque das Nações in Lisbon:












In my opinion two of the most beautifull new buildings in Portugal


----------



## LASTKA

seattle92 said:


> The twin towers of Parque das Nações in Lisbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion two of the most beautifull new buildings in Portugal


how many twin towers do you have in portugal? well.. in lisbon. nice buildings.


----------



## kofemord

santiago


----------



## S_OC

In *Minnetonka, Minnesota*










Carlson Companies (Radison Hotels HQ) Four buildings were to be built, but only two went up. 

Proposed in *Downtown Los Angeles*









City House and Olympic. Proposed since 2006, the developer of these buildings appears to still be interested in building after the bad economy bounces back, but we're doubting it locally.


----------



## seattle92

LASTKA said:


> how many twin towers do you have in portugal? well.. in lisbon. nice buildings.


Don't know exactly, but i can show you a couple of other examples (in Lisbon)



















But Lisbon is not a city of skyscrapers at all...


----------



## IllyaDe

twin towers in Dnipropetrovsk(Ukraine)
built in 2005, 28 floors




































twin towers in Zaporizhzhya(Ukraine)
construction


















twin towers in Kyiv
built in 2008, 26 floors


----------



## qymekkam

Lagos nigeria U/C


----------



## BSATwinTowers

*Twin Tower(s) in the City of Manila*










Robinsons Place Manila at Ermita. There are 5 more but I don't know the name.


----------



## AltinD

How about triplets?


----------



## Elvenking

Sea Towers, Gdynia, Poland, 141,6m


----------



## kang rey

Chad said:


> *Merrill Lynch Towers, Bangkok*


wow..bangkok...its cool...


----------



## kang rey

#obert said:


> *Parque Central Twin Towers, Caracas...*


wuih...its a fantastic city...really great


----------



## Benonie

Brussels: Belgacom towers


----------



## Benonie

Brussels: WTC-towers










Brussels: North Galaxy










Pics: Snot


----------



## Yupes

IllyaDe said:


> twin towers in Kyiv
> built in 2008, 26 floors


like the look, whats its use


----------



## Cardona13

Bogotá "Capital Tower"










Medellín "BanColombia"


----------



## Nikom

*São Rafael/São gabriel Towers, Lisbon *



















*Lisbon Twin Towers *


----------



## Nsch

Buenos aires


----------



## suriyawong

Łódź, Poland
Textilimpex & Miastoprojekt


----------



## spotila

Elvenking said:


> Sea Towers, Gdynia, Poland, 141,6m


I dunno what it is but these I find fascinating


----------



## Elvenking

^^Luxury apartaments with the view of the sea ;]


----------



## nazrey

Petronas Twin Towers
Taken from http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/photographs/coming_in_from_above.htm


----------



## Durbsboi

Pietermaritzberg, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur, City of Twin Towers*

*Pavillion*








by Koala Kovach

*KL Sentral*








from flickr








by D_Y2k.2

*Swiss Garden* U/C









*Oval Suites*








bu Rizalhakim








by Ethaniel83

*The Binjai*








by fritz_kaktus

*Hamshire Residence*








by Desh amar mati amaR

*Panorama* U/C









*The Crest* U/C









*Twins* U/C








*
Marc Residence*








by der Willy

*Bank Rakyat* U/C









*348 Sentral* U/C









*Naza Tower* U/C









And there are more twin towers around Kuala Lumpur


----------



## rodrigorc

In Salvador de Bahia, Brazil we have only one example of Twin towers.






























But two "separated twins" Under/Construction.


----------



## dark_shadow1

Tel Aviv:
Yoo towers (142 meters and 128 meters):








Tel Aviv towers (140 meters X2):








2 more are approved:


----------



## JmB & Co.

In Buenos Aires there are many.

eg: Mulieris Towers - El Faro - Le parc - Yacht - etc


----------



## lindawei

The Nile City North and South Towers in Cairo are also twin towers.


----------



## friedemann

Deutsche Bank, Frankfurt:


----------



## junioreng

Cascavel - Brasil





























is why my town has a limit of floors are low


----------



## quanghuynhchung

My favorite Twins Tower still Petronas Twins Towers!


----------



## jackass94

Volgograd, Russia. "Volzhskie Parusa" , 32 and 28 floors


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

^^ 










_View the city of Cascavel_


----------



## Hasse78

Kungstornen in Stockholm.

Built between 1924 and 1925. Could they be the oldest twin towers in the world? (not counting church towers of course)


----------



## stefano1895

in mexico city there are the Residencial del bosque


----------



## nazrey

There are some Twin Towers projects in Kuala Lumpur which in progress (U/C) 2010
Hampshire Place










Swiss Garden Residences










Twins at Damansara Heights










Palazzio condominium










Panorama Service Residence / NAZA HQ Tower

















Bank Rakyat


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR



>


Pavilion Residences












>


The Oval


----------



## nazrey

Penang Island - Malaysia
Gurney Paragon (U/C)










Infinity (Completed)


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Piazza Drago Towers - Jesolo (Italy)


----------



## Benonie

These oldies were built in 1937.
_Tour Albert_ and _Tour Leopold _in *Brussels* European Quarter:


----------



## Cauê

*RIO DE JANEIRO*



Flickr



Flickr



Flickr



Flickr



Flickr



Flickr



Flickr​


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ I don't think that qualifies


----------



## Dancing Banana

not 100% a twin but sometimes it looks like one



















sunrise tower, zürich


----------



## Cauê

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ I don't think that qualifies


What? There are two twin towers integrated. The Rio's twin towers.


----------



## Cauê

More... The Twin Towers of RIO DE JANEIRO:



Photo By Osmar Carioca


----------



## Blacklord

City Gate,Bucharest,Romania 
*SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## RockAss

*Chengdu | The city of Twin towers*

Mandarin Oriental Hotel | 333m | 257m x 2 | U/C









Longement center | 298m x 2 | Pro









ICC | 280m x 2 | U/C









IFS | 248m x 2 | Com









Art Residence by Armani/Casa | 222m x 2 | T/O









Tianfu IFC | 220m x 2 | U/C









Park View Plaza | 219m x 2 | 1 x U/C, 1 x T/O









17. Meinian Plaza | 206m | U/C









 Palm Springs International Center | 200m | 41 fl | Com + Fairmont residence









Twin Rivers International | 200m | 43 fl | 180m | 42 fl | U/C









WFC | 200m | U/C









Chinese Estates Plaza | 195m | 50 fl | 190m | U/C









+++

https://flic.kr/p/nouBYo
https://flic.kr/p/nqzvnd
1. Future plaza 176m
2. The Metropolis 176m
3. The Excellency 175m
4. Times 1 / Times 8 172m
5. Hilton hotel / Seaton plaza 166m
6. Yanlord Landmark / Fraser suits 180m / 165m
7. Funian plaza 160m
8. Wanda center 157m
9. Longfor century 153m


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Deutsche Bank Twin Towers (Frankfurt)*









aviewoncities.com

*Highlight Towers (Munich)*









Wikipedia


----------



## MansoorBashir

One Constitution Avenue - Islamabad (U/C)


----------



## Marcanadian

Some from Toronto:

Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Maple Leaf Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Murano condominiums by PLTam, on Flickr


----------



## koussai

alger twins tower 60 metres


Hébergé par Imagesia, le meilleur hébergeur d'images du net !


Hébergé par Imagesia, le meilleur hébergeur d'images du net !


----------

